# New Here With Pictures 180Q AWP



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

*Updates on my 180Q*

Hello Everyone, 
I have a Audi TT 180Q with an AWP motor. Here are some pictures so far. I am planing on buying a CTS T3/T4 BT down the road. Thanks for the comments.  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1529585160899.69012.1272828135&type=3 
http://s1171.photobucket.com/albums/r560/michealtheworm/


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

*Mods So Far*

I have: 
42DD Turbo back High Flow Cat and 3in. DP 
InJen Cold Air Intake 
Forge Hoses and DV Relocation Kit 
Defcon Bushing Set 
Zex NO2 Kit 
DVD/CD Player with 8.2 Touch Sceen 
JL W6'S With Hifonics 1600 Brutis AMP 
Component Door Speakers 
Intake Manifold Spacer 
Vis Body kit 
Spider LED Headlights With HID High/Low Beam 

Wants: 
CTS BT Kit 
Coilovers 
More Gadges 

Any opinions are welcomed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> Any opinions are welcomed.


 Welcome, lower it


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Welcome, lower it


 What he said. 

Also, its not a 180Q. Its more like a 180FWD. there were never any 180's made with quattro. Only the 225's came with the Q. To be more accurate it came with the Haldex, same as the R32. 

Regardles, WELCOME to the TT forum!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> Also, its not a 180Q. Its more like a 180FWD. there were never any 180's made with quattro. Only the 225's came with the Q.


 Im not quite sure what youre talking about? :screwy: 

The 180TT came in both FWD or AWD (Quattro, more specifically, Haldex) 

All 225TT came as AWD (Quattro, more specifically, Haldex) Standard. Not sure if thats what you were getting at? :thumbup:


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

The 180 did come in both... I have a 180 quattro AWP aswell. 

If your going BT with a T3/T4 you definitly need to upgrade your connecting rods, otherwise youll break em like a twig 

Also, are you doing to the install or paying a mechanic? 

Goodluck with your mods


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes please upgrade the rods. A guy local shot a rod threw his block and just dropped it off at my buddies shop. People like that get one of these:facepalm:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome 180QUATTRO here as well, welcome. AWP is a cool engine wideband O2 sensor and vvt=win you have to upgrade rods but you have to do that with all 1.8t's for Big Turbo.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I Plan on upgrading the rods down the road. I'm just not gonna run full boost until I do it.  I plan on doing the install myself and this will be a first also. I have done a lot of research on this and I think I can handle it all. I am going to get coilovers in June when I go to install the BT. I am in Japan right now and that is what's holding me back until I come home in June. Thanks everyone. And yes AUDI MADE 180Q... lol:laugh: 

P.S. Does anyone one Know where I can get a drivers side small port Intake manifold? I was Planning on using a stock one but i cant find one on here or I'm not looking in the right places.:sly:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Tempes_TT said:


> Im not quite sure what youre talking about? :screwy:
> 
> The 180TT came in both FWD or AWD (Quattro, more specifically, Haldex)
> 
> All 225TT came as AWD (Quattro, more specifically, Haldex) Standard. Not sure if thats what you were getting at? :thumbup:


 ORLY? Always thought the 180 was FWD. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

taverncustoms said:


> welcome 180QUATTRO here as well, welcome. AWP is a cool engine wideband O2 sensor and vvt=win you have to upgrade rods but you have to do that with all 1.8t's for Big Turbo.


 Thats something I didnt know. Thanks for putting that out there. Another reason Im happy I got the 180 over the 225, still debate it all the time haha. 

Eventually when I go larger to a Gt28rs I will probable be happy that i have the wideband...l Not sure if Revo tunes to it or not but maybe they do and that would be good


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

With the wideband you can run mafless... What are the advantages of doing this? I haven't done to much research on it yet but if someone could give me a good link on this, I would read it! Also does anyone know anything about what size swaybars I can use? I see a lot of different sizes and not sure what is best for me. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

michealtheworm said:


> With the wideband you can run mafless... What are the advantages of doing this? I haven't done to much research on it yet but if someone could give me a good link on this, I would read it! Also does anyone know anything about what size swaybars I can use? I see a lot of different sizes and not sure what is best for me. Thanks again for the help!


 running mafless removes restrictions of the air flow into the turbo and makes more power, currently everyone non wideband are restricted by the 3" maf.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh ok. So would you all recommend running mafless now or later do to trying to keep less than 325lb tq? Also does anyone know about the CTS bt kit? I need to know if the 42DD down pipe will work with the BT or do I need to get another one?:sly: Also FMIC recommendations? THANKS EVERYONE! No one near me has a nice TT BT'ed so I have been going on my own since I bought it last year.  

P.S. Here is what I'm gonna get from CTS next month: 
CTS 1.8T Big Turbo Hardware Kit 

Product ID: 1.8T-BTKIT 
Left Hand Drive 1.8T or Right Hand Drive: Left Hand Drive 
Choose your turbo: Precision T3/T4E 50 trim 
Turbine Housing AR: 63ar T3 flanged 
Upgrade Software: Unitronic 630cc 
Adapter for SMIC using Passenger side routing: No adapter 
Upgrade Fuel Injectors: 4 Siemens 630cc 
Upgrade Fuel Pump: No Fuel Pump 
Thermal Coating: Turbine housing 
Upgrade FMIC: CTS 450HP FMIC kit black 
Total: $4,365.00


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> Oh ok. So would you all recommend running mafless now or later do to trying to keep less than 325lb tq?


 To be honest, I wouldn't even risk pushing to 325 or even close for the torque pre connecting rods. Magic number seems to be 300lb tq, Some people never even made it past 290lb tq before their rods turned to jello!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

G'D60 said:


> ORLY? Always thought the 180 was FWD. Thanks for clearing that up


 150HP ones were only FWD...


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

OK thanks for that. I read so many different thing about running 300lbs. I will try to get it around 280 then to be safe. I just have to save up for the build. Everyone here is wanting $4000+ for a rebuild.  I wish i had the tools to do it myself. The good thing tho is if I blow it early, then I have a reason to rebuild it. :laugh: I am very thankful for all the support! You all will be the first ones to know if anything happens. This is the Trend I got most of the info from for everyone else: 
http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26 
This is really helpful for other noobs!


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

So next week the VIS body kit is going on. It will take 3 days maybe 4 for him to finish it up. He is also installing the new Spider headlights with HID low and HID high beams. I also got a set of the spyder tail lights coming in soon i hope and i will be getting those on in the near future. Some things came up and we couldnt get the car in there until next monday. Will post pictures when it is installed. Hoping next month get some coilovers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome!



taverncustoms said:


> running mafless removes restrictions of the air flow into the turbo and makes more power, currently everyone non wideband are restricted by the 3" maf.


You can run a 4" MAF if your software allows it or you have it tuned in. People run MAFless because the VW MAF sensor is terrible and fails frequently. The main issue is the MAF numbers go into the ECU's fueling & timing calculations, with a sensor the numbers slowly read lower as the sensor fails. With MAFless the numbers are pre-programed in there so you always get the same power delivery.



michealtheworm said:


> Everyone here is wanting $4000+ for a rebuild.


4k for a rebuild? Does that include full top to bottom aftermarket parts? You could buy a fully built motor and built big port head on Vortex for $2,500 or so. A common rod install should cost $1k for parts and labor- that's what my local shop charges. Maybe hit the Florida regional forums and ask about local performance shops. I'd do the rods now because 300hp might sound fast, but it gets old fast too and you want more power


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

michealtheworm said:


> So next week the VIS body kit is going on. It will take 3 days maybe 4 for him to finish it up. He is also installing the new Spider headlights with HID low and HID high beams. I also got a set of the spyder tail lights coming in soon i hope and i will be getting those on in the near future. Some things came up and we couldnt get the car in there until next monday. Will post pictures when it is installed. Hoping next month get some coilovers.


Not a fan of that front Bumper but welcome :thumbup: and Def check out some builds going on right now theirs a couple good ones that way you get a better idear


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Not a fan of that front. Bumper but welcome :thumbup: but Def check out some builds going on right now theirs a couple good ones


I got those same tail lights


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got those same tail lights


Very nice my friend.... How do you like them and do you have any pictures of them?

And thank you for clearing that up. And yeah they want 4G's + for a bore, polish, and bottom build up. I was thinking about just buying a built motor but I would still have to have someone instal it for me. I wanted to lower the c/r to 8.5 or 9 so when I wanted to add more power I could but im happy with the 9.5 c/r. I am gonna have to do some more research on this! Thank you again. :beer:


P.S. You better like my bumper.... I didnt have to pay for it.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

*And the body work begins!*

So it is in the shop... here is just the start of it! :beer:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Well i just bought some Eibach Pro-Kit Springs from a user on here. Should lower it about an inch. I am looking into some wheels too. I'm gonna stick with 17's just because i have brand new tires and I dont want to by another set. I will get a nice set of 18's when i need new tires! I have few other things im doing when i get home and i just bought a set of these for the engine bay. I couldn't pass it up because i am missing more than half of them. It was $40 shipped!




























How do you think these will look on my TT? They are 17x8 with a +35 off set. I would get 15mm spacers for the front and 20 mm for the rear. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would pass. Find something better IMO


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yup, I wouldn't touch those wheels. R.I.C.E.Y. for sure


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

What kind would you recommend? I don't care for fat fives. Im just really picky i guess. i have been looking for a set i like for months now and i kinda liked these... I just cant picture any on my car... I want black and Silver like those. any recommendation would be helpful...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can always have them powder coated black. I would look in the classifieds.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Is that cablekid's car?


EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

The pic's of the engine bay is not mine. I was showing what the kit looked like installed...

What do you think about these???


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Those tsw's are nice IMO


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

eace: I like these lol. finally i found something everyone likes.  Now if i can get the guy to email me back. ha


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

michealtheworm said:


> finally i found something everyone likes.


Haha, I understand, being human and all, that we all want to feel accepted and liked, but as far as your car goes man, do what you want/like. Its your car homie, dont let us determine its outcome, we wont be driving it. :thumbup:

Just hoping more people understand to take our opinions, as opinions (lots of purists around here, me being a mild one) and not as what you gotta do to get accepted around here... As long as you dont turn out to be another _cable kid_, I think youll do just fine! :laugh:

On the side note, my opinion on them wheels would have to be a lot better then those first ones you chose. The TT, IMO, has a very classy...style to it. As long as theres not too much going on (mesh spoke style being an exception) I think they'd look good!

Im not a fan of chrome/polished pieces, but I think those would look good! :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Haha, I understand, being human and all, that we all want to feel accepted and liked, but as far as your car goes man, do what you want/like. Its your car homie, dont let us determine its outcome, we wont be driving it. :thumbup:
> 
> Just hoping more people understand to take our opinions, as opinions (lots of purists around here, me being a mild one) and not as what you gotta do to get accepted around here... As long as you dont turn out to be another _cable kid_, I think youll do just fine! :laugh:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

For your headlights, you can open them yourself and black them out. You can also change them however you want. Your imagination is your only limitation

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...spPage&category=ACCENTS&Page2Disp=/pt/ae.html


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I do like these wheels tho. I would get the centers powder coated black i think to look like these...










but i may just leave them the way they are. But i have to see if i can buy them now. Thanks everyone. I also have the rear end getting worked on the get rid of the gap. it should be going bck to the shop in a few days. 










The back of the kit is about an inch to long on both sides which is why there is that gap. :banghead: But the guy working on it is going to hook me up by putting in a filler allthe way around the bumper on pulling it up over the back to make it flush. I will see in a few days. I did just buy the 2.0t coil packs and pugs from TTstuff. Im waiting for those to come in. and my next pay check is going to get the springs put on. So i have a lot coming up! i cant wait to lower it an inch. I will get some new pictures soon hopefully so i will post them on here. :thumbup:
Thanks everyone.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I got my New wheels... :thumbup:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I got the rear end fixed finally. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

You should lower your car for sure. Painting the rear valence black might look better.... anyone with Photoshop skills? opcorn:


EDIT: I've gotta say I HATE the grill. Find some honeycomb to put in there instead of that chicken-wire looking stuff. You can't get a TT and then treat it like a Celica


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> You should lower your car for sure. Painting the rear valence black might look better.... anyone with Photoshop skills? opcorn:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks a lot better... I have springs that i just need to install which will lower an inch. And i am gonna talk to him about painting that black. Do you know where i could get the honeycomb to put in there. Im not a big fan of the wire mesh either but its all i have at the moment. Thanks for the photo shop. its looks great. :beer: I cant wait to get home and finish up my car.


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

taverncustoms said:


> running mafless removes restrictions of the air flow into the turbo and makes more power, currently everyone non wideband are restricted by the 3" maf.


i have an atc and i would love to know how to run mafless if possible bc i burn through maf sensors every 3 months or so....


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

michealtheworm said:


> That looks a lot better... I have springs that i just need to install which will lower an inch. And i am gonna talk to him about painting that black. Do you know where i could get the honeycomb to put in there. Im not a big fan of the wire mesh either but its all i have at the moment. Thanks for the photo shop. its looks great. :beer: I cant wait to get home and finish up my car.


It's all up to you. I suggested it cause I now I'd like it. The black valence coordinates with the taillights and lowering the car makes it look much better with those sideskirts you have.


No idea where to get honeycomb from, but good luck on making your money-pit perfect :beer::laugh:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a side shot... I have a little dent in the door...  But it was there when i bought it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

michealtheworm said:


> That looks a lot better... I have springs that i just need to install which will lower an inch. And i am gonna talk to him about painting that black.* Do you know where i could get the honeycomb to put in there. Im not a big fan of the wire mesh either but its all i have at the moment.* Thanks for the photo shop. its looks great. :beer: I cant wait to get home and finish up my car.




I knew I had seen it somewhere... here are a few grill options for ya :beer:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Exterior/Body/Grille/


----------

